# Colonoscopy came out OK - Now I have to get endoscopy? ugh



## 22388 (Feb 24, 2007)

I had my colonoscopy last week. It was not a great experience. It was Ok most of the time but it became painful for a few miuntes toward the end. I was glad it was over though but actually and I was sore for a few days afterwards. The prep sucked because I was sooo hungry. Anyway, my system is JUST starting to get back to normal. I did a follow up with the DR today and he said everything came back normal. The biopsies were good and the colon was good. But NOW he wants me to come in and get an endoscopy to check for malabsortions or something. I REALLY don't want to go back again for another test like this. Does anyone have any experience with this test? Is it as bad as the colonoscopy? yuck.


----------



## 16127 (Aug 27, 2006)

I had an endoscopy done but it was at the same time as a colonoscopy. If you do the endoscopy alone the prep is nothing really. Just don't eat for several hours before. You don't have to be "cleaned out" like when they're looking at the colon. I'm glad things were okay with your colonoscopy results. I think you would have an easier time with an endoscopy.


----------



## ManualShift (Feb 17, 2007)

I had an endoscopy and a colonoscopy at the same visit. I was out for both of them. The prep for the endoscopy was going to be a breeze. They decided to throw a colonoscopy, which you've already done, at me as they were making the appointment. You won't hardly miss a beat with the endoscopy. It will be so much easier than the colonoscopy.


----------



## 20730 (Feb 26, 2007)

I had an upper endoscopy (which was my first ever medical procedure) and I was stressed for weeks before the test. There was certainly no reason to be nervous, the test was easy and fast. There is no prep at all except not to eat a few hours before the test. I had my endoscope under propofol so felt nothing, woke up and went home, no problems. Compared to a colonoscopy it is a breeze. The stress of not knowing what to expect and the way I ruined my life worrying about the test was much worse than the test itself. Good luck!


----------



## 22388 (Feb 24, 2007)

Thanks for your replies. I guess I am just going to have to suck it up and do the test. But the DR gave me the option of doing it next month if I wanted. I think that might be the way to go because the colonoscopy took a lot out of me. Obviously he didn't think it was anything urget (I've had a zillion other tests with the colonoscopy, biopsies, catscan, bloodwork, ultrasound, etc) Everything has come back normal which makes me really suspect it really IS IBS. He does want to check with the endo eventually because he mentioned something about checking for a definciancy of certain nutrients that break down the foods in my upper GI tract and as a result cause my occasional problems with D. I am going to go ahead and schedule it for next month. Thanks for all your replies and advice!


----------



## ManualShift (Feb 17, 2007)

You might want to ask him if he did a biopsy and tested for excessive mastocytes. It is a reasonably new test that can shed some light on a condition.


----------



## 21989 (Feb 13, 2007)

The endoscopy is a piece of cake. The length is a lot shorter than the colonoscopy and you get to keep your pants on. Thats always nice.


----------



## 20749 (Apr 22, 2007)

Do they always want this? I tend to be very suspicious to health care professionals, and I reckon the guy just wants the endoscopy because the colonoscopy fee wasn't enough to buy a new transmission for his Mercedes.Angie the cynic in Texas, US


LAFF said:


> I had my colonoscopy last week. It was not a great experience. It was Ok most of the time but it became painful for a few miuntes toward the end. I was glad it was over though but actually and I was sore for a few days afterwards. The prep sucked because I was sooo hungry. Anyway, my system is JUST starting to get back to normal. I did a follow up with the DR today and he said everything came back normal. The biopsies were good and the colon was good.
> 
> But NOW he wants me to come in and get an endoscopy to check for malabsortions or something. I REALLY don't want to go back again for another test like this.
> 
> Does anyone have any experience with this test? Is it as bad as the colonoscopy? yuck.


----------

